# Geforce 3 Ti200



## boeing_737 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hiya,
Well , I found that the Geforce 3 Ti200 is the best card any budget concious fellow would get.
It outperforms the Geforce 4 MX 440 , the Geforce FX5200 and gives much better performance than a Radeon 9000.  
So,
Where can i get it in bangalore..? which company..(ASUS , MSI ..)..?
Cost...?

I love this card.  
Hats off to nVidia for bringing out this card.  

Boeing 737 is a legend


----------



## theraven (Jun 21, 2004)

isnt this another one of them repeat posts ?
search dude ... SEARCH !!!
anyways i wasnt sure if the ti200 beats the g4 mx ...
and i still dont think so .. its the ti 500 that beats it ...
apart from this .. ur poll doesnt make a lot of sense .. u cant compare the fx with either of the other cards
obviously fx is gonna top hands down ..
AGAIN .... geforce3 might not be easily available ..
if u can get ur hands on the asus ... cuz till the geforce4 series ... asus was the best ...
for the fx series go for a gainward if u can. ..


----------



## boeing_737 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hiya,
Hi Buddy,
If you want to see the truth check out this link:
*www.kickassgear.com/Reviews/Low End Video Battle.htm

bye



Boeing 737 is a legend


----------



## theraven (Jun 22, 2004)

hmmm
k whatever ... i just said i wasnt sure ...
and like i said. .. g3 is phased out ...


----------

